# Beefing up front end K1500



## Grshppr (Dec 2, 2002)

I bought a 1991 1500 Ext cab 4X4. I intend to use this as a plow truck next year (I know a 2500 is better) It has E rated 16" tires, a tranny cooler, and is the "heavy half" version. I want to know how can I beef up the front end so the truck doesn't sag down so much. I am putting a 7.6 meyer ploy blade on it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

get a set of timbren load busters. i got a pair at www.awdirect.com when i had a 1/2 ton silverado. since then ive upgraded to a 2500HD, but the timbrens really helped solve front end sag.


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

Not sure if you're truck has springs or torsion bars in the front but if it has torsion bars you can have them adjusted. I cranked mine up a few turns and it made a big difference. The ride is a little stiffer but not bad. Ballast in the back will help with sag as well.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

grshpper,another vote for the timbrens. My 91 GMC is carrying an 880 lb V plow,and its the same front end as yours,the timbrens help a lot.


----------



## Grshppr (Dec 2, 2002)

I checked out that website, the price looks decent. Are they relatively easy to install?


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Install is quick and simple,we use them on 2 half ton chevys,i like them alot.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Install is about 1/2 hr a side.The dont do much until the truck gets about 1/2 way thru the suspension travel,then they firm the rest right up nicely,without beign overly firm.


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*John,*

John, Im just curious is your 91 GMC a 1500 or 2500?


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Its a 2500LD,there is zero difference between my truck and a 1500HD,other than the spring rates are different,rears use 5 leaves on a 2500LD,and 4 on the 1500HD,up til 96,then they both use 5 leaves. Both trucks have the 3925 front end.The 1500HD has the F44HD chassis option,its only on excab 4x4.s. I have the F60 HD front springs,a set of timbrens,and out back I replaced the 5 leave springs with a set off a 98 k2500 HD they have 6 leaves,and actually ride as good if not better than the 5 leaves on there.My truck is 7200GVWR,the 1500HD is 6600.My truck weighs about 9000 loaded,full of salt.I usually run a 1/2 yard of salt for ballast,this way it weighs about 7800-8000.


----------



## myo (Dec 2, 2002)

love timbrens, had them on both my trucks, they're worth the price


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

John, I have a question for you. With the Timbrens on, does the truck ONLY touch them with plow on and raised? When the plow is off and the truck is just sitting there, is the truck already resting down on them?? Mike


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Mike, with no plow the truck sits about 1/2-3/4" away from the timbrens.Now that equates into about 2" of wheel travel before it hits them.When i had the western 7.5 straight blade it set about 1/2" -1/4" from them when i have no ballast.With the spreader in and at least 1/2 full it sat like it did with no plow at all. Now with the heavy 8.5 MVP,the truck sits right on the timbrens without ballast,it sits lightly on them,but its on them,just barley touching them..With the spreader on and 1/2 full it sits about 1/4" away from them. I changed the oil and serviced the truck last week ,on the alignment rack,I looked real close at where they were,and they were not touching at all, with the MVP,and about 1/3 yard in the spreader.My torsion bars are turned up 2 turns from factory,mostly becasue i put the 2500HD rear springs in which rasied the truck about 1/5" i n the rear,the 2 turns brought the front end up 1? to match the rear end height increase.Its still a lowrider next to my Dodge,IMO/.The biggest thing is to run ballast,if you run weight in the back this truck handles great,and there are no problems,but without ballast the weight of the 8.5 is a lot on the front end.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Thanks alot John for your quick and detailed response. The reason I was asking was because Im considering getting them for the front of my truck. I already turned up the bars a little and thought it would be nice to have the timbrens so when the plow is raised the truck would sit more close to level if not perfectly level even without ballast. I was just concerned that when the plow is off, they might still be touching already just driving down the road and that would make for an uncomfortable ride being it would be much more bouncy I would think bouncing up and down on the timbren. Im assuming you remove the old rubbers in there already, then these take their place and bolt up using the same hole? Thanks alot for all the help, I sure do appreciate it! Oh one more question, any idea how much roughly the set is for just the front, for the truck listed in my signature? Mike


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Mike, go ahead and get them,you wont regret it one bit.My Dodge did exactly what you feared your Gm would do it hit the Monroe muscle on every little bump and dip.I took them off ,sent them back.I may try timbrens on it yet.The Dodge didnt need them,just got them in case.I do hit the stops very lightly on the Ram on big dips with no ballast,but its very gentle,its never slammed on them,or hit hard.I drive my GMC on the golf course in the summer sometimes, we have some rolling bumps,and chatter bumps, i used to bottom it once in a while before the timbrens, after them it just gets firm near the end of the travel,no slamming or scraping the plow frame on the cart paths any more(Western frames hang low o nthe GM C/K's). I got my Timbrens from CPW 2 yrs ago.i think i paid 135 + shipping for them.With the 8.5 V I need them IMO.They were added insurance with the 7.5. When we push off the blacktop for first few storms,or over curbs,when you back up,with the plow raised,even slowly the truck will bottom as it comes back down off the curb,or up onto the blacktop,this has been eliminated with the timbrens.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Sounds to me like I need these things! Thanks again John for the help!  Mike


----------

